# apps.tv busted???



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I can't get my FLickr viewer or just about any other HME application from Apps.tv to work now. Is Apps.tv now down or defunct???


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Working for me...


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

yep, everything seems to up and working as expected


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Today, on the other hand...


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

yep, rackforce screwed something up with my server and now no java processes will run!

I'm probably going to move the apps to slicehost since this isn't the first time they've done this.

Might take a day or two before everything is back up and running though


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

I got tired of waiting for a response from rackforce so I moved all the apps over to a different host and they should be back up and running now.


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

spoke too soon, my server is hopelessly busted...I'll have to wait until they fix it


----------

